# Where to find a free carseat for a needy family



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

A local acquaintance is due this summer and recently shared that she took her infant carseat out of storage only to find that its moldy. She's trying to clean it but its not been successful plus I don't know if I'd be comfortable using that on an infant anyway.

She cannot afford a replacement seat. I don't know the details of her finances so I'm not sure if she would qualify for the WIC/Foodstamps carseat program.

Are there any others out there that you are aware of that she might be able to take advantage of?

TIA


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

In our area at least, if you qualify for WIC you can get a free seat. I think you can have quite a bit of income and still qualify for WIC. You can contact your local SafeKids group, they might have some idea of where to start. Or if she can scrape together $40, a Scenera is a great seat for babies.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

You are in Oregon, right?

I found this website, maybe they could connect you with the right people?

http://www.childsafetyseat.org/calendar.html


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

I have also heard something about some insurance companies providing free car seats. She might want to check with her Auto Insurance Company.


----------



## Katzchen (Aug 13, 2007)

I would call your local hospital and ask to whom they refer patients who don't have a carseat in which to take their child home.

When we were taking DS2 home from the NICU, he couldn't pass his carseat test in the seat we had for him, so the hospital ended up giving us a Graco Aria for free so that he could pass the test and go home.

Also, just FYI the WIC seats in my area aren't free, they are $20.00.


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Sometimes hospitals have programs to provide carseats if needed. A free infany seat would at least give her some time to save up for a convertible seat or find a program to help with that next step.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Check out your local SafeKids to see if they have programs. I know ours does. If you can scrape together the money, the Cosco Scenera would be a great baby gift.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Our hospital gives you a choice of a free umbrella stroller or carseat when you have your baby there. If she's having a hospital birth, find out if the hospital has any such provision. There's no need-based requirement at ours.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Our hospital gives you a choice of a free umbrella stroller or carseat when you have your baby there. If she's having a hospital birth, find out if the hospital has any such provision. There's no need-based requirement at ours.

She is having a homebirth.

I'll look into the safekids program, thanks


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

If finances are a concern and it seems as they are, could she possibly swing $40? She doesn't need a bucket seat. She can get a Cosco Scenera, which rear-faces to 35 pounds and forward-faces to 40.


----------



## pink gal (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you have a freecycle group near you? You can check at www.freecycle.org. The group was created to keep unwanted items in use and out of landfills. People post items they are no longer needing to give to other group members and members can post requests for items they need.

Lots of kid's stuff is posted frequently.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pink gal* 
Do you have a freecycle group near you? You can check at www.freecycle.org. The group was created to keep unwanted items in use and out of landfills. People post items they are no longer needing to give to other group members and members can post requests for items they need.

Lots of kid's stuff is posted frequently.

When you use a used carseat, you are trusting your child's life to the person whom you got it from. Would I use my sister's seat? Yes. Would I use a freecycle seat? No; I'd beg $40 from friends and family and get a Scenera.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pink gal* 
Do you have a freecycle group near you? You can check at www.freecycle.org. The group was created to keep unwanted items in use and out of landfills. People post items they are no longer needing to give to other group members and members can post requests for items they need.

Lots of kid's stuff is posted frequently.

No, no, no. I am a great advocate of recycling and freecycling but NOT for car seats. You dont' know the history of the seat, or how it's been treated. Trying to get a seat off Freecycle pretty much guarantees the seat will not be crash worthy and should never be used with a child.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

Check with the local fire department or police station.
My fire station was just doing free car seat checks to be sure they were properly installed, etc. They said mine was expired and took it and gave me a brand new one!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Find a Safe Kids chapter or coalition near you and start there. There is probably someone in your community providing free or low cost seats. I know in my SK chapter we provide seats at half our cost for low-income moms, so a convertible seat is $20. Many groups don't provide infant buckets, there is a good chance it would be a convertible seat. We are the only group in our county providing seats our fire departments, sheriff's departments, WIC, etc. do not provide seats. Our pregnancy help line (pro-life group) provides donated USED seats. And just to reiterate, please do not get a used seat, unless it is a friend or family member you know and trust!


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

You could also see if there is a BirthRight chapter in your area. I know they try to provide as much help as possible.


----------

